# Carving Knife



## ironman123 (Mar 3, 2016)

Had a friend in Arizona make the blade from 1095 about 2 years ago. Got the maple from our Ohio Duckman about a year ago. Finally got around to finishing it and using it.


 

 


Not pretty but fits my hand and cuts good.

Reactions: Like 5 | Way Cool 6


----------



## bamafatboy (Mar 3, 2016)

Very nice carving knife and the handle is WOW!!!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 3, 2016)

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder. Very sweet!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Mar 3, 2016)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 3, 2016)

Looks good to me too...


----------



## Strider (Mar 7, 2016)

That is a tool and a half. Do show us your carvings with it :)


----------



## Tony (Mar 7, 2016)

Lookin' good Ray! Tony


----------

